

Adobe releases lengthy list of Apple Lion woes - zachinglis
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/07/21/adobe_lion_incompatibilities/

======
sedev
Even if the headline was accurate instead of hyperbolic, my response would be
something along the lines of "because no one's a fairer and more impartial
judge of Apple software than Adobe." That list of incompatibilities is
something I think Adobe should be ashamed of: it is essentially a "List Of
Areas Where We Don't Have Our Shit Together." Apple's cut-off dates for legacy
versions are pretty aggressive, true, but with the notable exception of the
XServe (and how many people do you know running Creative Studio on an XServe?)
they're also aggressive about announcing them ahead of time.

This is basically another data point in the pattern of Adobe not being a very
good development house, along with all the points about "please exhibit good
design taste in your design applications."

Then there's this: "Adobe also notes that one of Lion's marquee features, the
System Preference that allows you to have Lion restore an app's windows just
as they were when you quit that app, doesn't work at all in Adobe products.
"This feature requires new code in order to work properly," they note. "Adobe
will research adding this functionality for inclusion in future versions of
our products.""

That's not a "woe," that's "repeating Apple's documentation of the feature."

------
CrazedGeek
In case you want to skip The Register's hyperbole:
<http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/905/cpsid_90508.html>

~~~
furyg3
God what an awful site (the Register, that is).

The article makes it seems as though Adobe is publicly whining about all of
these problems as though it is Apple's fault, when in reality they've simply
categorizing all of the incompatibilities and inconsistencies in a very
responsible way.

~~~
ceejayoz
Adobe was publicly whining about at least one problem, and had to issue a
retraction. [http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplayer/2011/07/correction-
regard...](http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplayer/2011/07/correction-regarding-
hardware-acceleration-of-flash-player-on-mac-os-x-lion.html)

------
shinratdr
I think it's worth keeping in mind that even Microsoft as of Office 2011 has
excised all the PowerPC cruft from Office. Adobe has no excuse other than
laziness. The fact that people defend them and attack Apple over this floors
me. How long would it have taken to get all the PowerPC code out of CS if
Apple didn't have such aggressive cut offs?

I also love that people think Apple needs Adobe more than Adobe needs Apple.
Take another look at the revenue for each company and the percentage of
Photoshop users on OS X and THEN try saying that with a straight face.

~~~
smackfu
Apple barely even needs OS X. The lights are turned on by the iPhone division.

~~~
shinratdr
Apple will always need a development environment for iOS, separate from iOS
that 3rd party devs are comfortable with. This is why OS X will always exist
in some incarnation.

I would say that OS X keeps the lights on, iOS lines the coffers. Apple could
easily stay afloat and be posting great quarters with only OS X, they just
wouldn't be rolling in extra cash like they are now.

------
bshep
_"Java Runtime needs to be installed manually, otherwise applications may
behave inconsistently"_

OS X asks you and automatically downloads it when an app requires java, this
happened soon after my first boot up with lion

 _"Files stored in Library"_

 _"Scrolling behavior opposite of expected"_

These are not 'issues', this is by design.

 _"Rosetta support no longer included with Lion"_

This was known way before wide release of Lion, no reason for Adobe to be
unprepared for it.

~~~
sixcorners
OS X asks to install the JRE for certain programs like Eclipse or Minecraft
but when I tried to do it with Netbeans I had no luck. I imagine there are
other programs that do not work correctly.

~~~
purephase
Cyberduck worked flawlessly.

------
tomelders
The real story here is: "How long will it take Adobe to bring their products
up to speed".

Not that I'm saying they wont, and it's good that they're proactively
documenting the incompatibilities between their products and Lion

That said, based on Adobe's history with Apple and OS X, and the fact that
Adobe has used Flash support in iOS as a pro Adobe/Anti Apple PR tool, it's
reasonable to expect them to drag their feet with this stuff.

------
jwr
Should I start a list of my Adobe software woes?

I mean, seriously -- even the frickin' keyboard shortcuts don't work in AIR
"apps". And don't even get me started on the whole "updater" thing.

------
maxharris
Pixelmator works well on Lion:

" _Ready for OS X Lion Wednesday, 20 July 2011. Posted by Saulius.

I’m very happy to let you know that while working extremely intensively on
Pixelmator 2.0—codenamed Chameleon—we still managed to improve the currently
available version’s compatibility with OS X Lion. Pixelmator 1.6.6 adds fixes
and improvements that will help the app run smoothly on OS X Lion.

Lion is a must-have upgrade of Mac OS X. Believe me, we spent a lot of time
using it, and everyone at the Pixelmator Team absolutely loves the OS X Lion.

To easily update to Pixelmator 1.6.6, simply use your Mac App Store app. For
non-Mac App Store users, it is highly recommended to transition to the Mac App
Store at this time. However, if not ready to transition yet, users can run the
Software Update feature in Pixelmator.

High-end support for OS X Lion is coming along for Pixelmator 2.0 Chameleon.
With Lion-specific features, the new version is going to totally rock on OS X
Lion. If you haven’t yet noticed, we have a sneak preview website for more
info about what’s coming in Pixelmator 2.0.

And finally, we thought you might be happy to take a look at the new Smudge
Tool in Pixelmator 2.0. Enjoy the video!_"

(from <http://www.pixelmator.com/weblog/>)

------
ChrisLTD
Considering the premium price of the Adobe suite, it's fair to expect premium
support. Hopefully Adobe will get their software sorted at least as far back
as CS4.

------
jimwise
So, the complaints seem to break down into two types:

a.) things which broke because they depended on Rosetta (PowerPC emulation),
when Apple has been warning for at least three versions that PowerPC emulation
will be going away any version now.

b.) things which Lion makes available to apps (new APIs), but which Adobe apps
don't yet use -- meaning only that their apps work as they always did, but
don't take advantage of new features of Lion.

Depending on the length of Adobe's release cycle, they may not have had enough
time to prevent b.) since developer previews of Lion became available earlier
this year -- but they can't really claim they didn't see a.) coming.

------
leoh
If I remember correctly, it took forever for Adobe to port to OS X in the
first place, and even then, they were running on Carbon for much longer than a
lot of other major apps. It sounds like they have a really hard time letting
go of legacy code.

------
gapanalysis
I've had so many issues with Adobe on Windows and Apple platforms over the
years that I'm not at all surprised at how this played out. I've long
abandoned Reader in favor of the FoxIT version for Windows and Apple's
Preview. Adobe seems incapable of implementing a competent quality control
program.

------
timc3
I have Adobe Flash Builder 4 working on 10.7 just fine, even though the list
says it won't work.

